# Apple snail accident



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Oh my God! 
2 days ago I was cleaning one of my 10 g and I heard something falling. I thought is my bangles hitting the tank.
Wrong, it was my white apple snail falling on the floor. I found him tonight. Just a little piece of the shell's edge is broken. I put him in the tank and it started opening. Thank God. It's not dead. I hope it will be OK.
I am soooooo sorry. I should have looked more. 
Oh, stupid me.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

how did it get out?


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Pablo said:


> how did it get out?


No idea. There is no much space between filter and lid. I have another snail (black) - never got out. Maybe it climbed on the bubbler tube ... and I accidentaly shaked it down. 
Right now it's trying to climb on a plant. I hope he is all right.
L


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

a few of my guys have taken tumbles because i am dumb and didnt have a lid. >.>

They have been alright, as long as there is no separation inside it should be okay. Kat would know for sure...

Applesnail.net has great info too.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Crazy, I hope it's ok as well.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

My friend's blue crawfish used to jump out of the tank during cleaning, run across the carpet and hide in the curtains.... I dont think he liked her... or the tank...


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Pablo said:


> My friend's blue crawfish used to jump out of the tank during cleaning, run across the carpet and hide in the curtains.... I dont think he liked her... or the tank...


At least he/she knew where the crawfish went. I can't imagine hunting one around the house.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

lili where is the crack? Is it on the mantle? (Front) Or above its lung? In the past I've had a few brigs with a death wish that were little Houdini's. You can see a thread I posted on patching brig shells here.

Unfortunately this particular brig's damage was right above her lung and beyond repair. 

http://www.canadianaquariumconnection.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1826&highlight=patched


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

i once found amano shrimp on the main floor of my house, all my tanks were in the basement... he was alive and kicking.... not sure how long he was out lol


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Katalyst said:


> lili where is the crack? Is it on the mantle? (Front) Or above its lung? In the past I've had a few brigs with a death wish that were little Houdini's. You can see a thread I posted on patching brig shells here.
> 
> Unfortunately this particular brig's damage was right above her lung and beyond repair.
> 
> http://www.canadianaquariumconnection.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1826&highlight=patched


The crack is front. But there is also a little tiny crack in the middle like a split. I am not sure if water can go in there. 
Can I fix it with aquarium silicone ? Will it go in the crack ? 
The front crack is sharp at the edge and he lost one of his antena (half of it) by going in the shell and cutting it on the sharp edge. Still alive though.
Let me know . Will the antena grow back ?
Thank you.
lili


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

The snail is fine. He re-build his shell (sooo fast) ! It's a soft fragile regrowth but he looks fine now .... marching around the tank.
Uffff. What a relief.
L


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

good to hear!


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

That's awesome, good to know he recovered.


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks !

Pics of regrowth


----------

